# What did you do today????



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Its been raining cat s and dogs for Three Days now --soooooooo I mounted another deer today----Last Fall I posted my cousin's WOUNDED WARRIOR HUNT WITH JIM ZUMBO OUTDOORS---Jim too
View attachment 2864
k Derek Hunting to Alaska---Kodiak Island thanksgiving week-end--Show was aired in FEB--Well this is the first Sitka Blacktail I ever mounted-
View attachment 2863
Its not finished I just put it togather today --In 2 weeks or so i'll finish it after its dryed---Had to show ya---I'm proud of Derek-------SB
View attachment 2862
*


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Once again Skip, beautiful job on a sweet buck !! I would be proud of Derek too. Hopefully he can get out on more hunts in the future !!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I think I would be braving the rain for a chance at those brookies









Mount at night...sleep is over rated


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice work Skip, that looks awesome! I hope Derek really likes it, well done him.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know Derek will like it ! Tell him we are all proud of him and Thank him for his service for us, Skip.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Raining here too..sending it up north


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks Great Skip would Love to add one of those to my collection too! Went to church this morning worked in the Flowerbeds and Garden all evening!! caught the end of the Race and the Braves game so it was a Good Day!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Very nice skip, definitely a unique looking buck.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Very different looking in a good way. Never really saw one of those before in detail, looks kinda like an antelope in the chest, doesnt it? Very nice buck indeed thx for the pics!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*finished Dereks Sitka Blacktail yeterday----Thursday he gets presented his custom rifle from Jim Zumbo-----sb*
View attachment 2959
View attachment 2958
View attachment 2957


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Beautiful work Skip.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice work as usual Skip.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That sure is a beauty of a deer. Great work Skip. Derek will cherish that mount.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Last pic of this deer but I have to show you Guys a pic of Derek and his Buck when He picked it up this evening--I'm so proud of Him he's one great Guy
View attachment 2962
*


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Be sure to thank him for his service for us Skip. You've helped to make him one happy Man.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its a lovely trophy, He's right to look happy with it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Sounds to me like you were the one blessed here Skip. Good going man.


----------

